# The Comeback Thread



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

This is the thread for comebacks to fight back against rude remarks and criticisms against you. You don't have to let them get you down so I've created this thread for people to share their different remarks to mean comments they've gotten. I'll start with a few of my own.

"Why don't you smile"-Because it would be fake. I will smile when I'm truly happy.
"Why are you so weird"-Why are you so normal? Everyone's weird and I have a right to be.
"Why are you shy?"-Because it's a part of my personality
"You seem nervous" Yes, I know it's fine to be nervous sometimes
"Hey, you can talk"(after having just spoken where you normally wouldn't have) Yes, and so can you.

Fight back! :sas


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

nice i may have to implement some of those into my daily comebacks
i especially like the...
"hey, you can talk"--"yea and so can you"


----------



## seagreen16 (Sep 24, 2005)

I've never had people say things like that to me. People should have more consideration and common sense. Also it's best not to let little things like that bother you. I think that's part of SA too, letting little things that people do upset or bother you or taking it personally. People say a lot of things in the world. Even people who don't have SA probably have people making fun of them for whatever reason. So don't feel like you're the only one who has to put up with people saying annoying things to them.


----------



## GURLWONDER (Oct 1, 2004)

ghostgurl said:


> This is the thread for comebacks to fight back against rude remarks and criticisms against you. You don't have to let them get you down so I've created this thread for people to share their different remarks to mean comments they've gotten. I'll start with a few of my own.
> 
> "Why don't you smile"-Because it would be fake. I will smile when I'm truly happy.
> "Why are you so weird"-Why are you so normal? Everyone's weird and I have a right to be.
> ...


Yeah, fight back!! Part of dealing with SA is learning to, and realizing that you have a right to, stand up for yourself.

"Why don't you smile?" OR "Smile" - I'm not a dog, I don't sit, bark, fetch, roll over, play dead, or smile at your command. LOL!!!

"Hey, you can talk" - :fall , huh? I can? Geez thanks for letting me know!

"Why are you shy?" - For the same reason you're 5 ft 8, or have green eyes, or . . .

"You seem nervous." - Yeah,:um I just killed somebody :um 
Tee hee!! :lol


----------



## crazyfairyx (Aug 29, 2005)

ghostgurl said:


> "You seem nervous." - Yeah,:um I just killed somebody :um


Love it! :b

I hate people saying 'You're really quiet, what's wrong?' If I wasn't such a nice person ( :lol ) I would tell them 'I didn't think you had the intellectual abiltity to figure out how to stop talking long enough to listen'.

Naomi


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

"You're a desperate fool" (inner criticism)

"You can like my hairy balls if I had them! Just leave me alone!"


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

i have been called "cruel" (long story) = you don't even know me. so don't judge my character based on an isolated comment.

BTW: i very love this thread... FIGHT BACK!!! FIGHT BACK I SAY!!!!

Come on everyone!!!! I believe in all of you!!!


----------

